#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-24
<zdc> 有朋友知道怎样在gnome内设置程序启动时的大小和位置吗
<zdc> 有朋友知道怎样在gnome内设置程序启动时的大小和位置吗
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-26
<Jimmy_> Hello?
<Jimmy_> 大家好，我是剛踏入Linux界的新手，在安裝上遇到問題，google了兩天沒有解答，不得不厚顏來此發問......Orz
<shang> Jimmy_: 有問題請問阿
<shang> 歡迎來到Ubuntu的世界
<Jimmy_> 謝謝!! 我在自己的筆電上(Win7)想安裝Ubuntu10.10，因此下載了官方的iso檔並燒成光碟
<Jimmy_> 使用光碟開機後，安裝時在磁碟分割的部分並沒有出現我想像中(與現有系統共存)的選項
<Jimmy_> 因此我選擇了放棄，便退出安裝重新開機
<Jimmy_> 可是現在重開後連Windows都進不了了，開機剛讀取完Bios畫面，就一直是黑螢幕，游標在左上方閃爍而已
<Jimmy_> 唯一能做的就是用CD試用UBUNTU而已Orz
<Jimmy_> 我在之前有成功將Kubuntu安裝在隨身碟上，這樣會影響嗎@@?
<Jimmy_> 我在之前本來是想用wubi來安裝，因此也有切了一塊30G的空間來使用，但我Wubi跑完沒有任何反應，因此我才進行用光碟安裝的動作
<shang> um...
<shang> Jimmy_: 妳在Win7上還有空的30G嘛?
<shang> Wubi 跑完之後沒有反應? 也沒有錯誤訊息??
<Jimmy_> 恩，不過我剛剛用LiveCD用試用進去看，好像多了像是Recycle的資料夾之類的
<shang> 這樣是滿怪的.. 妳可以用Windows的CD 去修復 mbr 詞區
<shang> LiveCD 進去那裡看?
<shang> u 
<shang> 一班來說 應該是會有跟Windows共存的選項出現才對
<Jimmy_> 對呀，我就不懂為什麼，所以就把Kubuntu安裝在隨身碟上了
<Jimmy_> 可是我安裝完後也重開過很多次，也都有看到GRUB的選單
<Jimmy_> 都可以在Win7跟Kubuntu之間切換，後來我想試試看改安裝Ubuntu
<Jimmy_> 一樣遇到了同樣無法看到跟現有系統共存的選項，所以我還是放棄就退出，結果這一退出就再也開不了機了Orz
<Jimmy_> 連GRUB的畫面都看不到
<shang> Jimmy_: 那就先修復你的mbr在試試看吧
<shang> Jimmy_: 資料應該都是還在的, 所以不要耽心
<shang> 妳甚至可以用Ubuntu來修復mbr
<shang> 一切就都會正常了
<shang> 但是妳要找一下資料
<shang> Jimmy_: 還有先備份Windows的資料
<Kandu> Jimmy_: 不過我猜是很難救回資料了。因為 ubuntu 的安裝程式只會在最後才裝 grub，所以，若是沒改動 mbr 中的 DPT，那 grub 是可以啟動的。但是現在 grub 都不能啟動了，我猜是你已經用安裝程式改動了磁碟分割了
<Kandu> Jimmy_: 或者是你的 /boot 並沒獨立，而且是裝 ubuntu 覆蓋 kubuntu。那樣的話沒問題，資料應該都能找回的  :)
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-28
<cloud141> ....
<clkao> mikimoto: 流浪到高雄了..... 
<aaaattt> 有中国人没有没有
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-29
<xvxcv> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-30
<roc_> 台湾人说话
<roc_> 我是大陆的
<MopperWhite> hi?
<MopperWhite> 有人吗？？
<MopperWhite> hi～～～～～
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-23
<Light_> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-24
<zerta_D> 大家好
<cpnangil> Hello
<cpnangil> can anyone help me with some translations here please?
<cpnangil> thanks
<cpnangil> anyone here speaks English?
<gko> some
<cpnangil> Hello gko
<cpnangil> I have some old paintings with text on them
<cpnangil> the guys in the chinese channel told me maybe someone here could ready it
<cpnangil> read*
<gko> url ?
<cpnangil> because they cant really read it
<cpnangil> http://imgur.com/a/X12jP#0
<cpnangil> Here is a gallery of images of all the paintings
<cpnangil> they all came together as a set
<cpnangil> is it readable?
<gko> chinese not my first language... classical chinese...(?)
<cpnangil> yes its old
<cpnangil> thats why the guys from ubuntu-cn referred me here
<cpnangil> they said taiwanese people speak closer language to the classical chinese
<gko> you should go to python.tw: more chatty guys.
<gko> #python.tw
<cpnangil> thanks
<cpnangil> is it true that tawiwanese speak a closer language to classical chinese than modern day chinese do?
<gko> It's 00:34 so there may be less people... especially now is Chinese New Year holidays.
<cpnangil> ooo
<cpnangil> I see
<cpnangil> thanks a lot
<gko> I don't think so... Chinese in Taiwan is standard too..
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-25
<zerta_D> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-26
<wtf> hi all
<tomcheng76> 抱歉不懂打簡體字><
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-27
<cubzz> Hello
<kyli> Hi
<cubzz> I will be in Taiwan this summer and visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<cubzz> things made in the USA.
<cubzz> are there any american type things or anything else that would make good gifts?
<kyli> no idea XD
<kyli> got some if you're asking gifts for you to back to US XD
<kyli> *bring back
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-28
<hank__> hello?
<hank__> i can't install chinese keyboard 
<hank__> who can help me @@
<hank__> anybody here ??
<Shion> hi...
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-21
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason_p 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-22
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Guest61618> 安
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<aguai> .........
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Chat3783> hi
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-23
<Chat3783> 早
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<sammyfung> moseofmason 很煩人
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-24
<Regan> hello AV8D
<Regan> 我想請教一下
<Regan> 我在unity下用gconftool-2去設定桌布，結果失敗了
<Regan> 我下的指令是
<Regan> gconftool-2 -t str --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename %s
<Regan> %s是我的桌布位置
<Regan> 結果桌布沒有改變
<Regan> 請問我有哪裡弄錯了嗎？
<icman> string ?
<icman> http://myubuntublog.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/gconftool-2/   
<icman> 我沒用過，這是剛找的@@"
<Regan> 結果還是不行QQ
<Regan> 從gconf-editor裡看，確實有把位置設定進去
<icman> 那我就不知道了，我沒在用unity 囧
<Regan> 我問到了
<Regan> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/usrname/x.jpg
<Regan> 這是對unity的用法
<icman> 那寫個blog記一下，以後給別人也查一下 :D
<Regan> 記好了
<icman> :D
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-25
<badegg> a
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-26
<weige> all shit
<weige> japanese fuck u all
<weige> 钓鱼岛是日本的
<weige> 有意见么 0 0
<jzmer> 这里有没有 op?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-27
<nikname> hello
<BlueT_> hola
<haroldwu> whois BlueT
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-20
<AcciIRC> 大家好 我是新來的想學習Linux，於是在虛擬機安裝了Ubumtu 請問那個密碼 哪裡可以取得呢 ?
<AcciIRC> 安裝開機時後 需要 key
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-22
<Swin> Hi
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-23
<rick__> 請問大家, 如果要編 Kernel 給 Baytrail M 或 I 用, Processor family 要選 Atom 還是 Celeron ?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-24
<abc_> yo guys
<abc_> .help 
<abc_> !help
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-19
<jimmysyss> Hello AV8D!!
<jimmysyss> whois MLChen 
<jimmysyss> exit
<jimmysyss> aaaa
<jimmysyss> me exit
 * jimmysyss exi
 * jimmysyss exit
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-21
<wschen> 有人在嗎?
<wschen> 想問一下，如果要開第二個sshd的daemon，init script要怎麼寫?
<wschen> 我把原來的init script開起來看了，可是不知道要怎麼改config檔的指向
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-23
<zeroplex> sshd -h 可以看到一些說明
<zeroplex> 試試看 sshd -f config_file
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-25
<ernie4tw> 有什麼輸入法是好用的？
<carylorrk> rime
<carylorrk> https://code.google.com/p/rimeime/
<carylorrk> 拼音、注音都有
<rypervenche> 我更喜歡用新酷音(chewing)
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-27
<dengxinjun> 有人吗？
<OMGOMG>  
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-29
<coolmouse> 我忘记了luks加密的磁盘密码，我该怎么办？
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-30
<darkduke> hello
<darkduke> no one here
<darkduke> hi
<darkduke> 新年快樂
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-23
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-23
<jack__> 想請問?
<jack__> 各位大大
<jack__> 從visual studio c語言程式，移植到ubuntu kernel嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2020-01-22
<ming> 你们是台湾人吗
<ming> 喂
<ming> 有美女陪聊吗
<ming> 这个群咋滴啦
<ming> 咋滴啦
<ming> 不得了 西进平要当皇帝! :)
<ming> 😁😂🤣
<ming> 台湾backs
<ming> 台湾bacha
<ming> 聊聊么
<ming> 72500
<ming> 晚餐故大衣
<ming> 咋滴啦
<ming> 台湾敢去东北旅游吗😁😂🤣
<ming> 东北王 张作霖!!!😂🤣😁
<ming> 你们知道啥好的聊天软件吗
<ming> 聊聊么 做撒子的累
